# Color vs Solid to show?



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I had a breeder tell me recently that maybe I didn't want to buy a buck because he was colorful and that wasn't as good if I was going to show. I have nubians. When I look at some of the top does though that won at nationals they are very colorful. Is it better to have say a solid black or brown doe to show vs a colorful one?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

color means nothign in the show ring good or bad.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Good to know. Because I kinda like a little color.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

It should be about which goat is the best and will improve the breed. Color should never be a factor unless stated in breed standards


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

Sometimes colorful spotting makes it a little more difficult to see a smooth overall picture. I passed on a paint Boer because her markings gave the illusion that she was short over the loin.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Polopony. I was wondering about that I was thinking that sometimes markings could interfere with seeing the conformation. As I have been looking at dairy goat showing though I have noticed that a lot of the judging is based on the mammary system and color shouldn't affect that.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Color shouldn't be considered unless the breed has one general color, or judges prefer one color. In the case of Boer goats, which have a very distinctive coloration that practically defines the breed, any goats who aren't that color most likely won't do great in the ring. A lot of judges look down on non-traditionally colored goats.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't think it matters all that much...a good goat is a good goat regardless of color. I do believe however, that some coat patterns or markings can give sort of an optical illusion and distort the conformation some what, but a good judge should be able to see right through that. There are many quality goats out there that come in all colors...if you don't like a certain color specifically then keep looking because you can usually find your perfect goat that includes your preferred color.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

That's wrong about the mammary system being the most important. It's only 4 points on the score card. So the structure of the goat her dairy character leg set length of neck etc are all major


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok this is good to know. I wonder why she told me that exspecially since I was looking at buying her goat? Which I did by the way, regardless of his color. He has a lot of moonspots in his lineage but none himself. I just liked his breeding. He will be our first herd sire.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Here is a picture. What do you think?


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

StaceyRosado said:


> That's wrong about the mammary system being the most important. It's only 4 points on the score card. So the structure of the goat her dairy character leg set length of neck etc are all major


Maybe I misread this but the mammary system is 35 points on the score card-tied with general appearance which collectively encompasses structural things like leg set, back, shoulder assembly. So it is majorly important. It as whole is worth more than those individual structural traits. It is typically the biggest thing judges will base a milking class on.
Dairy Character is 20.
Body Capacity is 10.

thinking of teats, maybe? They only count as 4 pts of the whole goat.

I personally do not think large moon spots are flattering to the animal in a show setting. I find they are distracting and can be very difficult to see past, either a blessing or huge curse. Ive seen them create illusions of crooked legs, shorter necks, and unbalanced udders. I wouldn't turn down a correct animal for his/her color but it is just not anything I care to add to my own show herd. I also try to caution people to really check into the quality of advertised spotted animals, because there are many a breeder that has paid little mind to confirmation in their breeding programs in favor of flashy colors.

I don't think your little guy is too spotty though.  belly bands don't seem to throw the eye off so much to me anyways.

So it shouldn't matter, but in reality it could. Is that a confusing answer or what


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

No. lol. I think I understand. The reason why I picked him was because his dam won 6th at nationals last year in her class and on his sire's side there are several top ten milkers. I thought that for me a newbie just starting out, he might be a good herd sire. It is hard to tell on a little buckling. Maybe when he is older I will have a better idea, but then I will be paying a lot more I assume.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Do you think I made the right choice? I live too far away to take my does to a buck, and AI is more than I want to take on at this point.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sounds like a good choice. She might have been making sure you werent buying for color. I tell people all the time "color doesnt win in the show ring" when they mention how "pretty" they are. So that might have been what she meant.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

I think it sounds good I would have! And personally I want more colors in my herd !! Lol


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks. That makes me feel better. We are driving to Wyoming to get him tomorrow.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Color doesn't affect an animals performance in the show ring (unless it is the breed standard). I personally DO NOT like flashy patterns or blue eyes. I believe those loud colors are distracting to the eye. I also have found that wild colors show more faults. If a goat, for example, is weak in the chine and has a big ol white spot on their back, it shows the fault more than a soild color would.. I like me a plain buckskin, I think it's a very striking color when u look across the ring.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I can understand what your saying. I guess when it comes to two strong animals. Color will win out depending on the judges preferences. Even though it shouldn't but if you have two similar animals at the top of the class I can't help but think it might affect the choice. I am not a judge though.


----------

